# Winkelpicker ausreichend?



## Wegi (25. Juli 2017)

Hallo Boardies,

wie der Titel bereits erahnen lässt habe ich eine Frage zum Winkelpicker. Die Threads die ich mit Hilfe der Suchfunktion gefunden habe, konnten mir meine Frage nicht konkret beantworten.

Ich besitze bereits zwei Feederruten welche ich gerne verwende. Leider haben beide Ruten ein recht großes Transportmaß, was einen Transport ohne großes Futteral und Auto recht schwierig gestaltet.
Deshalb möchte ich mir noch eine weitere Rute anschaffen, die ich bequem im kurzen Futteral mit dem Fahrrad transportieren kann.

Anstatt einer dritten Feederrute würde ich lieber einen Winkelpicker nehmen. Ich weiß allerdings nicht wieviel ich dem Blank "zumuten" kann und ich will einen Fehlkauf vermeiden. Dann lieber doch eine Feeder.

Gefischt wird in 1,5 - 2 ha großen, hindernisfreien Stillgewässern. Diese sind mit Karpfen, Schleien und Brassen besetzt.
Große Karpfen habe ich bis jetzt allerdings nicht gesehen. Bis auf Satzkarpfen habe ich mit der Feeder nur Brassen um die 25 cm gefangen. In diesen Gewässern sind 10 Pfünder bereits die seltenen Riesen. Es ist eher mit Karpfen um die 5-7 Pfund zu rechnen.

Aber wie gesagt, ich fange da zu 90% Brassen. Das wäre ein Grund für den Winkelpicker. Ich kann feiner fischen und habe was vom Drill der kleinen.

Die Picker die ich mir angesehen habe, haben eine Länge von 2,40 - 2,70 und ein Wurfgewicht von bis zu 40g. Kommen solche Ruten mit den oben genannten Karpfen zurecht sollte ich doch mal einen ans Band bekommen?

MfG


----------



## Andal (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Winkelpicker ausreichend?*

Mir würde dort so eine kurze Lightfeeder ausreichen.


----------



## Justsu (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Winkelpicker ausreichend?*

Als ich zu Schulzeiten noch regelmäßig mit dem Picker unterwegs war, habe ich damit recht häufig Satzkarpfen zwischen 3 und 5 Pfund gefangen... Spannende Drills, aber bei wenigen oder keinen Hinternissen besteht kein ernsthaftes Problem, die Fische sicher zu landen. 

Der größte Karpfen am Picker war ein 12 Pfünder, da wurde es schon etwas heikel, aber mit ein bisschen am Ufer hinterherlaufen hat auch das gut geklappt.

Ich würde an Deiner Stelle sicherheitshalber ne 20er Hauptschnur wählen (ich fischte seinerzeit mit 18er!) und eine nicht zuuu kleine Rolle, damit wenigstens 100m von der Schnur drauf gehen. Damit dürftest Du dann bei hindernisfreiem Gewässer auch noch deutlich größeren Karpfen gewachsen sein!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Bibbelmann (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Winkelpicker ausreichend?*

Es hängt stark von der Rute ab. Eine Feederrute zB die im Rückgrat zumacht ist nicht geeignet.  Umgekehrt muss sie aber auch Kraft entwickeln...

Nimm also eine von den guten .
Edit:  hab dich missverstanden, dachte du musst viel Drillen mit duennem Vorfach..  Ne Light Feeder sollte es schon sein wenn du nicht den Korb mit der Hand auswerfen willst


----------



## feederbrassen (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Winkelpicker ausreichend?*



Andal schrieb:


> Mir würde dort so eine kurze Lightfeeder ausreichen.


Dito, deshalb habe ich für so etwas eine kleine Preston Competiton.
Kann ich für die Kohle empfehlen #6


----------



## Andal (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Winkelpicker ausreichend?*

Bibbelmann, was soll er denn mit so einer Antwort anfagen? Nicht zu hart und nicht zu weich - so Mitte halt!?

Wer sich mit leichtem Gerät mit kampfstärkeren Fischen anlegen will, der muss schon mal von Haus aus auf mehr, als nur die Rute achten. Das Röllchen muss auch mitspielen, eine gute Bremse haben, von der die nicht minder schlechte Mono im Drill ruckfrei freigegeben werden kann... und so weiter und so fort. 

Aber seine Frage kann man beantworten. In solchen Suppenschüsseln kann man problemlos mit feinem Zeug auf solche Kaliber angeln. Das wollte er doch bloß wissen.


----------



## Bibbelmann (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Winkelpicker ausreichend?*

wenn ich jetzt den Beitrag so lese..war grad am Einnicken auf der Couch.... .
Hab das in die falsche Kehle bekommen, oben ergaenzt..
Warum ich das so blumig schreibe, dachte er muss gelegentljch grosse Fische mit leichtem Gerät bändigen...
Ich hab  schwere Feederruten mit denen man kaum einen Karpfen effektiv drillen kann, weil man  die Kraft unter Last  nicht gut dosiert bekommt. 10 Pfund Fische bekommt man mit vielen Ruten raus, am besten aber wenn die unter Last schön nachgiebig  bleiben.  Mit 20Meter Mono draussen und ner weichen Rollenbremse ist das nun nicht mehr so wichtig...


----------



## Fr33 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Winkelpicker ausreichend?*

Für mich stellt sich da auch die Frage wie mit der Picker gefischt werden soll.... klassisch mit kleinem Blei auf einem händisch angelegten Futterplatz? Oder soll die Picker als Feeder missbraucht werden?

 Hab schon gesehen wie Leute ne Picker mit nem 30gr Futterkorb voll beladen gequält haben...


----------



## Franky (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Winkelpicker ausreichend?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hab schon gesehen wie Leute ne Picker mit nem 30gr Futterkorb voll beladen gequält haben...



Wie Du schon schreibst - "missbraucht"... Pickern ist klassisch mit kleinem Blei, und nicht mit Futterkorb!


----------



## Angler9999 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Winkelpicker ausreichend?*

Hat der See dichte Schilfgürtel? Besonders an deiner Angelstelle?

Dann kann es durchaus sein, das der Karpfen bis kurz vor Landung sich gut drillen lässt und dann sich mit aller kraft ins Schilf rettet. Dann sollte das Angelgerät ein wenig kräftiger sein.


----------



## Fr33 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Winkelpicker ausreichend?*

Gibt es keine 3-teilgen Feederruten mit 360er Gesamtlänge? Die sind soch kurz? Alternativ ggf Tele-Feederruten....gibt es doch inzwischen auch...


----------



## Angler9999 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Winkelpicker ausreichend?*

3 - teilig wäre auch ne Lösung - zustimm
und die gibt es laut Tante Google

hier wäre eine..
https://www.pecheur.com/de/de/kauf-...1QIVCOMbCh3xmg_CEAQYBSABEgKIIfD_BwE#af=393314


----------



## Tricast (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Winkelpicker ausreichend?*

Als Beispiel:

Econ Picker  von MS Range: 2,40m; 1,25m; Wurfgewicht bis 65gr.
Preston mini Plus 8`6" Feeder: 2,59; 1,34; Lini Rating bis 8 lb

Gruß aus Bremen
Heinz


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Winkelpicker ausreichend?*



Andal schrieb:


> Mir würde dort so eine kurze Lightfeeder ausreichen.


Mir auch..bei Ruten mit 40g WG ist das Lightfeedern aber kein feines pickern im klassischen Sinn.

Und solange da keine nennenswerten  Hindernisse vorkommen,langen bei den zu erwartenden Fischgrössen solche kurzen Light Feeder durchaus.

Hängt aber auch davon ab,was man sich und dem Gerät zutraut..letzteres kann oft mehr ab[emoji6]


----------



## Wegi (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Winkelpicker ausreichend?*

Danke für eure Antworten!

Ultralight Feeder klingt auch ganz gut. Vor allem die Preston in 9ft. Die behalte ich definitiv im Auge!

Breite Schilfgürtel sind keine vorhanden.

Thema Futterkorb/Futterplatz: Ich habe mit Winkelpickern wie gesagt keine Erfahrung. Bei den Wurfgewichtsangaben mancher Hersteller wird auch das fischen mit kleinen Futterkörben als problemlos dargestellt. Da im Nahbereich gefischt wird wäre das händische anlegen eines Futterplatzes aber kein Problem für mich.

Ich habe auch schon 3-teilige Feeder gesehen die vom Transportmaß in Frage kommen würden. Mir ging es aber speziell um feines Gerät für die kleineren Fische. Ich will dann nur nicht vor einem Problem stehen wenn ich dann doch einen Karpfen an der Leine habe.


----------



## Justsu (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Winkelpicker ausreichend?*



Wegi schrieb:


> [...]Mir ging es aber speziell um feines Gerät für die kleineren Fische. Ich will dann nur nicht vor einem Problem stehen wenn ich dann doch einen Karpfen an der Leine habe.


 
Wie bereits erwähnt, musst Du Dir da insbesondere bei hindernisfreiem Gewässer, überhaupt keine Sorgen machen, wenn Du bei der Rolle ein bisschen auf Schnurstärke und -fassungsvermögen sowie auf eine halbwegs anständige Bremse achtest. 

Gerade wenn Du im Nahbereich bis sagen wir mal 25m auf zumeist kleinere Fische angeln willst, ist ein Picker in meinen Augen die viel bessere Wahl, Feederruten sind da überdimensioniert. 

Im Übrigen lässt sich ein Picker auf solche Distanzen auch ganz wunderbar mit einem unbeschwerten (Draht-)Futterkorb fischen! 

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## feederbrassen (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Winkelpicker ausreichend?*



Wegi schrieb:


> Danke für eure Antworten!
> 
> Ultralight Feeder klingt auch ganz gut. Vor allem die Preston in 9ft. Die behalte ich definitiv im Auge!
> 
> Ich will dann nur nicht vor einem Problem stehen wenn ich dann doch einen Karpfen an der Leine habe.



Dann passt die Preston 

Fische die Competiton auf Rotaugen und co.mit 5,5 lbs Schnüren.

Kommt einem echten Picker sehr nahe ,trotz der 30 gr. die sie theoretisch bewältigen kann.
Ich traue ihr das zwar zu,ist eh nur Nahbereich bis max. 30m ausgelegt aber sie fühlt sich bei weniger sichtlich wohler.
Fische sie deshalb lieber klassisch ,ohne Futterkorb.
Feines sensiebles Rütchen , das richtig Spass macht.

Die Mini Plus ist da straffer ausgelegt und hat mehr Rückrad.


----------



## Allround-Angler (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Winkelpicker ausreichend?*

Keine Hindernisse = kein Problem, auch größere Fische auszudrillen#6

Was aber auch eine Rolle spielt:
Wie weit musst Du werfen, um gut zu fangen?
Sind weitere Würfe nötig, wäre auch wieder eine Rute mit höherem Wurfgewicht angesagt.


----------



## Wegi (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Winkelpicker ausreichend?*

@Allround-Angler
Ich muss 20 bis maximal 25 Meter raus. Näher fängt auch. Im nächsten Jahr würde noch ein sehr kleines Fließgewässer mit einer mittleren Breite von 3 -5 Metern und kaum Strömung dazukommen.

@feederbrassen
In den meisten anderen Threads zum Thema Winkelpicker wird immer wieder darauf hingewiesen dass ein richtiger Winkelpicker ein maximales Wurfgewicht von 20g hat, bzw erst gar keines angegeben ist. Bei den heutigen Modellen handelt es sich eher um Ultralight Feeder. Das wird wahrscheinlich auch so ein Fall sein. Du sagst deine Competition hat max 30g. Die Picker die ich mir angesehen habe hat max 40g. Wird im Grunde also nix anderes sein oder?


----------



## feederbrassen (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Winkelpicker ausreichend?*

Echte Picker gibt es nicht mehr.
Heute heißt alles dem Trend folgend Feeder bzw Ultralight Feeder. 
Die Competiton kommt dem Picker von der Sensibilität und Aktion sehr nah. 
Bei fischen um 500gr macht die schon fast einen Halbkreis, also eher was für dich. 
Andere haben wieder mehr Rückgrat um Körbe werfen zu können. 
Das ist M.e nicht der Arbeitsbereich der Comp .
An deiner Stelle würde ich auf alle Fälle den Stock vor dem Kauf begrabbeln, ist viel Schrott auf dem Markt.


----------



## Bibbelmann (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Winkelpicker ausreichend?*

Feederbrassen: 
"An deiner Stelle würde ich auf alle Fälle den Stock vor dem Kauf begrabbeln, ist viel Schrott auf dem Markt "

Das ist das Wichtigste : )


----------



## Wegi (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Winkelpicker ausreichend?*

Das mit dem begrabbeln ist leichter gesagt als getan. Mir bleibt nichts anderes übrig als Versand und evtl Rückversand in Kauf zu nehmen. Wäre immer noch billiger als die Benzinkosten zum nächstgelegenen Händler der besagte Ruten im Sortiment hat. Auch wenn es mir im Ladengeschäft lieber wäre. Schließlich findet man nebenher immer noch jede Menge Kleinigkeiten die man brauchen kann. |supergri


----------



## feederbrassen (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Winkelpicker ausreichend?*

Ich denke nicht das du die Preston
wieder zurück schicken würdest


----------



## Brachsenfan (16. August 2017)

*AW: Winkelpicker ausreichend?*

Bei den genannten Fischgrößen macht ne normale, leichtere Feederrute mit Sicherheit so richtig Spaß und ausreichend is die auch, wenn man nicht direkt am Holz oder so fischt.


----------



## Michael.S (16. August 2017)

*AW: Winkelpicker ausreichend?*

Ich weis nicht was du ausgeben willst aber vom Transport gibt es nichts besseres als die Nash Scope Serie , das sind Ruten wo man das untere Teil in den Griff schieben kann , also Teilteleskop , wenn die Scope zu teuer sind gibt es noch die Dwarf mit dem gleichen Prinzip , ich habe beide in 9 ft und finde beide Top und wie ich sehe gibt es jetzt auch eine 6 ft Version , da werde ich doch schon wieder schwach  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k58snOAEjZo

Und hier die 6ft Version , 2 lbs reichen mir auf alle fälle https://www.angelzentrale-herrieden.de/_carp-shop/ruten/nash-tackle-scope-sawn-off-6ft-2lb.html


----------

